# Score's from River Bottom Outdoors 1-31-10



## passthru24 (Jan 31, 2010)

Well before I get to the score's I must first Thank Everyone for coming out and supporting RBO. A BIG THANK YOU to our Brother and Sisters @ RAC for the big showing and smack talk. Also I'd like to Thank All the RBO Gang for their help. We had 101 shooters and it was a great shoot because of everyone's support. Thank 1/3 of the Bone Collector's crew Travis T-Bone Turner for coming and sharing the afternoon with us.(Little Archer To), Also we would like to Thank Southern Woods and Water for coming by and handing out Gifts and filming some of the shoot. Hope everyone knows that we want to say Thank You, without you guys they would be know shoot. Congrats to all the Winners.

Open Money

1st-Blake Burger   200
2nd-Brian Dansby   196
3rd-Randy Siers   195
Chris Shoemake   194
Jim Robinson   189
Jeff Lott   187
Tim Gable   153

Open Trophy

1st-Shane Eastridge   202
2nd-Randy Thweatt   198
3rd-Mike Webb   191
Josh Maner   190
Todd Jones   189
Drew Moorman   188
Big John Chandler   183
David Moorman   181
Dale Bloodworth   179
David Hardegree   178
Tony Prince   176
Robert Sowell   173
Jerry Presley   173
Jerry Buchanan   160
Wayne Bramlett   142
Jimmy Waters   N/A
Donny Johnson   N/A
Todd Jones   N/A
Paddy D   N/A

Hunter

1st-Greg Thompson   204
2nd-Scott Wright   202
3rd-Jody Miller   194
Justin(Chuck)Norris   192
Tony(Bones)Booker   191
Trey Dykes   186
Jerome Stokley   184
David Herbert   179
Pat(Wagon)Bray   178
Ken Evans   178
Keith Chandler   175
Mike Karcher   174
Brett Ritter   172
Ray Yeager   172
Anthony Hebert   166
Chris Gould   152
Kieth Karcher   N/A
Marc Womack   N/A
Brooks Pigg  N/A
Ricky Johns   N/A

Women

1st-Christy Steele   191
2nd-Holly Duncan   159
3rd-Emily Weldon   152
Katie Amos   144
Jessica Prince   130 
Christie Womack   120
Jill Hebert   116
Kim Puckett   N/A

Bow Novice

1st-Rip Steele   212
2nd-Joey McFadden   206
3rd-Danny Lockheart   204
Boo Dykes   202
Adam Salter   200
Richard Fleming   194
Matt Leadler   186
Steve Chontos   185
Darren Smith   178
Steve Travis   172
Casey Henderson   171
John(Country)McCollum   170
Robbie Medley   170
Robbie Chontos   168
Buck Oakley   162
Chris Brewer 158
Todd Scarbrough   158
Timothy Roland   150
Matt Smith   126
Dillian Bradley   119
Austin Puckett   N/A
Chris Brewer Jr.   N/A

Traditional

1st-Jeff Gunnells   180
2nd-John Rosser   157

Young Adult

1st-Josh Parrott   152

Youth

1st-Cole Dansby   157
2nd-Robert Smith   145
3rd-Trent Norris   120

Sr. Eagle

1st-Corey Wright   210

Eagles

1st-Hunter Flaming   148
2nd-Daniel Travis   146
3rd-Ethan Yeager   144

Jr. Eagles

1st-Archer Travis (Little T-Bone)

Fun Shoot

Travis Turner   196
Roy Duncan   N/A
Shawn Williams   N/A
David McCarty   N/A

Thanks Again and see everyone Feb. 21 @ RAC !!!!


----------



## zeke392 (Jan 31, 2010)

*today*

Shot this event today in a large group.  We had a blast, the course was set up well, very nice targets.  Congrats to Greg Thompson for winning the Hunter class, he was in our group.
Thanks for the good time!


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 31, 2010)

Had some great shooting and a great time getting to chat with everyone and meet some new folks. I would like to thank all 101 shooters who made this cold day shoot great. Thanks to the RAC for the great laughs and beat down. It was also awsome to meet T Bone and his family. Hope you can make it agian when you are not in the woods workin. Also thanks to Southern woods and water for bringing some great door prizes and the new bow that is getting ready to be produced. It is a awsome bow. Love to see the footage you filmed but you can leave the one of me handing out the trophy to Hound dog once again thanks to everyone including the hard working ladys cooking and selling the food.


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 31, 2010)

If you one a  class and was not there for the awards ceramony we will have the trophies at the next shoot or you can come by he shop to get them.


----------



## tony32 (Jan 31, 2010)

Guys we had a great time it was awesome man im sure glad to see this shoot exceling and growing you guys really got class see you at the next one ...once again it was great guys good job


----------



## tony32 (Jan 31, 2010)

hey can yall give bowtie his honorable mention please so he'll quit crying.... i had to listen to it all the way home


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks like a great turnout! If not for previous family obligations I'd have made the 95 mile drive.....hopefully I can make the next one!


----------



## Big John (Jan 31, 2010)

*Thanks*

I want to say
Thank You
I had a blast today. You RBO guys do it Top Notch.
For anyone that did not make it. You must make the next one. 
The range was great!!! 
I WILL BE BACK 
It was good to meet everyone. 
Good to see old TBONE today. 
I will get with you soon. 
Archer was a good sport today.
Southern Woods N Water Guys good to see you again. 
One more time to the RBO Guys
You Rock


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 31, 2010)

alphamaxtony32 said:


> hey can yall give bowtie his honorable mention please so he'll quit crying.... i had to listen to it all the way home



Okay we want to thank you too bowtie


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for all the great remarks for RBO, but remember any shoot is only good as the shooters who shoot it,,Thanks to All of You,,,also thanks Bowtie for not taking the Trophies,,,lol

                                      RBO


----------



## bowtie (Jan 31, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Okay we want to thank you too bowtie


about time i got some love.....all the fellowship was great....still mad at d.j......he knows why....great shoot....but a better bunch of guys....if ya'll missed this shoot , you missed a good one...RAC done some mopping up with the RBO boys rear ends....can't wait to do it again...


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations to all the winners!! Greg,Scott,and Jody way to rap up hunter class great shooting.I thought i had it going on today i had my bow all shined up my smack talk was going but the only place i fell short in was the shooting department.Man i dont know what happened on about the 4th target i told Josh he was going down faster then the Titanic and 6 -12s and 16 targets later Josh had done come back and wipped me! And let me tell you on the way home he made sure to remind me about every 5min that he came back and wipped me.Guess it serves me right!!         Thanks again RBO for giving us such a great place to shoot.        And i want to give a special thanks to BIG JOHN for making some of the most off the chain pictures and adds for the shoot down.


----------



## Big John (Jan 31, 2010)

7th PLACE With and X
I am the man


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 1, 2010)

bowtie said:


> about time i got some love.....all the fellowship was great....still mad at d.j......he knows why....great shoot....but a better bunch of guys....if ya'll missed this shoot , you missed a good one...RAC done some mopping up with the RBO boys rear ends....can't wait to do it again...



Dont worry I will make sure next time you can not get mad at me for the same thing. Maybe something else unstead.


----------



## Brian from GA (Feb 1, 2010)

The tournament was a blast and the course was great. The best thing was that at least three different clubs brought a bunch of folks out. Riverbottoms of course, Redneck Archery Club had a crowd but please don't forget that Yamassee Creek also brought at least 16 shooters that I can see in the results. If these three clubs which are all within 30 to 45 minutes of each other will continue to work together we can get some great crowds and benefit all three clubs. Maybe we can even resurrect the old Chattahoochee Tournament Trail which was a huge success about 7 or 8 years ago. see ya'll in Gainesville.


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 1, 2010)

Z





Brian from GA said:


> The tournament was a blast and the course was great. The best thing was that at least three different clubs brought a bunch of folks out. Riverbottoms of course, Redneck Archery Club had a crowd but please don't forget that Yamassee Creek also brought at least 16 shooters that I can see in the results. If these three clubs which are all within 30 to 45 minutes of each other will continue to work together we can get some great crowds and benefit all three clubs. Maybe we can even resurrect the old Chattahoochee Tournament Trail which was a huge success about 7 or 8 years ago. see ya'll in Gainesville.



Yep yamassee creek was there in full force and brought a great group of people and some sure nuf shooters. All the other  clubs who was represented thanks and yall step up and  let us know what all clubs made it out


----------



## USMCBowman (Feb 1, 2010)

not really a "Archery" club, but the Rock Ridge Hunting club had 3 shooters there.  We will continue to shoot throughout the area all through the season.


----------



## tony32 (Feb 1, 2010)

USMCBowman said:


> not really a "Archery" club, but the Rock Ridge Hunting club had 3 shooters there.  We will continue to shoot throughout the area all through the season.



and we are proud to have you there please come back ....


----------



## Stroud Creek (Feb 7, 2010)

WOW great trun out I have to get started back shooting


----------

